# Yuck, yuck, gross!



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

So last night I was picking up the little yarn trimmings I throw on the floor when I knit and cut the ends, and I realized two little pieces of what I thought was red yarn were moving! Ugh! turn of the stomach! then I got some toilet paper to pick it up and see it's a bright red centipede(in two) and so I'm both grossed out cuz I thought it was yarn and it's a bug, and on the other hand it's the most prettiest shade of VERMILLION. FLushed it 

So now I make sure I pick up ALL my yarn ends at night, cuz in the dim light now I think worms(which have come in on the cat fur....)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is what you get for throwing your trash on the floor, LOL. I make me a tidy little pile on the end table by my knitting chair. 

Worms in the cat fur...??? 

I wonder if one could thrum with centipedes...Yeah, just stick your hand inside that mitten...LOL.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

When it starts to get really cold, I remind myself "cold kills bugs!"

I hate bugs.  Even lovely vermillion ones!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

worms on cat fur,, yeah sometimes when it's rainy and they go outside and lay in their little hidey holes in the woods "stuff" just sticks to their fur(the long haired ones anyways)

well, at least in my worl space I throw stuff on the floor and clean it up at the end of the day, it's not a habit in the rest of the house 

ewwwwww, worm thrummed mittens! thanks, now I bet I'll have a nightmare!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Wyld thang! I have long haired cats and occasionally they will come in with a slug or earth worm stuck to their fur. Never any centipedes though. You should have taken a picture


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a good thing you weren't bitten. Centipede bites are as bad as a bee sting.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Marchwind, so yeah, I'll take a pic next time just for you (wink)

yes...toilet paper is my friend! 

lots of those big black millipedes get into the basement too--all those little teeny leg-feet moving independently....ick ick ick, at the same time, cool, cuz it's SO tiny!


----------

